# Where can I get Gestone in the UK?



## sura (Feb 13, 2009)

We recently had the IVF done in India on my wife and it is confirmed positive    and she is back in the UK now.

However, she did not get Gestone with her assuming that she will get it here.

We went to our GP and explained her the story to which replied that a letter will be sent after 3 weeks by the hospital and then they will give some kind of appointment.  Certainly she did not get the gravity of the situation   . This is typical of the GPs  ... and I want to avoid the pain of waiting for 3 weeks.     

I am a bit concerned as she is bleeding and hence worried about what that could be and we need to get the Gestone ASAP. 

Where can I get Gestone in the UK by avoiding all the mallarcky of GP?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sura,

Sorry not to reply, been away on holiday. Hope things still going well with the pregnancy   

Gestone is only available in the UK on prescription, you can get it either on the NHS or privately. Would GP be prepared to prescribe privately for you or are they just not willing to prescribe at all until they get the letter from your clinic? Another possible alternative is to contact a local fertility clinic and discuss your situation to see if they would be willing to provide you with a pricate presciption in the interim.

Hope that you were able to get it all sorted last week
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

